# Banquetry



## carioquita

*Buenas noches:*
*Como tarea estoy traduciendo una parte del libro llamado Hanibal, hay una palabra que no encuentro....*


*the raised cover of the clavier is decorated with an intricate scene of banquetry....*


*mi intento:*

*La  cubierta levantada del clavicordio está decorada con una complicada escena de banquetería ¿?¿?¿? *​


*No encuentro la palabra por ningún lado.....ni en diccionarios.*​


*gracias por su ayuda*​


*Carioquita.*​


----------



## watercanyon

La cubierta levantada del clavicordio está decorada con una escena en minucio detalle de una banquete grande.


----------



## carioquita

Watercanyon:

Muchas gracias con esto termino, en donde conseguiste la palabra ?

Carioquita.


----------



## k-in-sc

It does mean feasting. "Bacanal" seems to me to be a bit of a stretch, implying more drinking and lasciviousness than "banquetry" does.

La luz rojiza cae sobre un clavicordio ornamentado y sobre el hombre que los especialistas del Renacimiento conocen como doctor Fell, elegante, absorto en la música que interpreta con la espalda erguida, mientras la luz se refleja en su pelo y en el dorso de su bata de seda, lustrosa como piel. La cubierta del clavicordio está decorada con una bulliciosa *escena de bacanal*, los diminutos personajes parecen revolotear sobre las cuerdas a la luz de las velas.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...rling"&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us#fullscreen:on


----------



## carioquita

*K-in-sc:*

*Muchiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimas graaaaaaaaaaaaaaacias !*
*tradujiste tooooodo !*
*gracias por ayudar*
*espero poder retribuír de la misma forma algún día*

*Carioquita.*


----------



## k-in-sc

I didn't translate that, I found it -- check the link!
And if your translation is exactly the same as the published version, that's not going to look too good to your professor ...


----------



## watercanyon

No esta en una diccionario - pero es una forma de cambio de una palabra y el contexto de las palabras.

scene + ry = scenery - escenografía 
banquet + ery = banquetery - y, en ingles, una banquete es normalmente mas grande y muy formal como una cena simple en su casa. 

si buscar -ry o -ery en google, hay varios explicaciones.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, I didn't find a specific definition for you either. You just have to go by etymology and context, as Cecelia says:

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=banquetry+definition


----------



## carioquita

K-in-sc:
Thank you very much, I checked the link and the book, its all there, and yes it will not look good to my professor, so I'll change some words ( synonyms). Thank you again !

Watercanyon:
Gracias por su información, siento que quizá me faltó paciencia ayer, busqué y busqué hasta en diccionarios aquí y nada.

a los dos 

Carioquita.


----------



## watercanyon

Tengo la misma problema con las formas de espanol!


----------

